# Violence is now okay against Conservatives



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Or really anyone that doesn't adhere to the Liberal mindset. They are now openly calling for violence and harassment. You know, the same people that came up with personal space. They now advocate violating yours. Obviously more hypocrisy from the Left.

Violence And Intimidation Against Republicans Are Becoming The New Normal | Political Junkie | KFI AM 640

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"Free Speech Movement" at Berkeley and allowing people their space. Free speech and personal space go only one way, as far as the lunatics are concerned.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberalism, communism, progressivism, socialism is all the same. CONTROL. Absolute and eternal.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We all know the only way to stop a bully (which is exactly what Liberals have become) is to kick the crap out of them in front of all the other kids on the playground. Get your ass whoopin' shoes on boys and girls! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't like nobody touchin' my stuff. And another thing; I don't like nobody touchin' me. Any a you liberals touch me, and I'll kill ya.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The left is definitely stirring the pot. One day, they are going to start a fire they cant control.. And it is going to hurt..


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know if you guys have noticed but the BLM/Antifa thugs only go after, the defenseless, elderly people, or the right wing trolls that are just about as bad as they are. They never have anything to say to able bodied men and women who are capable of making them eat their shirts and propaganda signs.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I don't know if you guys have noticed but the BLM/Antifa thugs only go after, the defenseless, elderly people, or the right wing trolls that are just about as bad as they are. They never have anything to say to able bodied men and women who are capable of making them eat their shirts and propaganda signs.


In due time they will cross that threshold.. They will get arrogant and or complacent.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> In due time they will cross that threshold.. They will get arrogant and or complacent.


I don't think it will happen very often. Especially when they see their compatriots messing with the wrong person a few times and that person goes Epic Beard Man on them.






Video for those that haven't seen epic beard man


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The party of tolerance my ass. The are tolerant as long as it is their way. I didn't have safe places, I fight mean, nasty, and for keeps.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Once the libs open that can of BS they won't be able to shut it. They have no idea what they are actually in for. Like Quatch says, time to get your ass kickin boots on.

Maybe we should make CA a safe place for them. Build a wall and contain the plaque on our great country.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> The party of tolerance my ass. The are tolerant as long as it is their way. I didn't have safe places, I fight mean, nasty, and for keeps.


Only place to fight fair is in competition. Otherwise its fight to win.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Are these the same people we are expected to take care of once the SHTF??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Are these the same people we are expected to take care of once the SHTF??


No doubt, we'll take care of them once the S hits the fan.
Oh. You mean feed them? No.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Once shtf, there will be the purge that these anarchists talk about. And they will come to us. It will be like hunting over baited fields.
Unfortunately, they are starting to arm up and get cocky about it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Once shtf, there will be the purge that these anarchists talk about. And they will come to us. It will be like hunting over baited fields.
> Unfortunately, they are starting to arm up and get cocky about it.


Armed up and trained up are two different things. We are the ones who joined the military, learned weapons and tactics, learned how to work and fight as a team, and mentally prepared to do what needs to be done.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> ...Unfortunately, they are starting to arm up and get cocky about it.


Dang, Coastie! And I thought I had finally stored enough ammo.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Armed up and trained up are two different things. We are the ones who joined the military, learned weapons and tactics, learned how to work and fight as a team, and mentally prepared to do what needs to be done.


I agree with that, but....bullets launched even poorly still find a mark on occasion. A semi automatic weapon with 30 rounds at close quarters (say a protest) can be devastating in the hands of a tactical idiot. That's where my initial concern lies. The useful idiots turned violent after being trained by Hollywood.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Dang, Coastie! And I thought I had finally stored enough ammo.


Never enough. What did Rommel say about one more bullet than your opponent... something like that?


----------

